# Red Cherry Shrimp Jumpers?



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Not sure if it's common or not, but I recently found a dead Carbon rili outside of a small tank I was keeping them in. I've since moved them to a larger tank.


----------



## mfield16 (Jul 14, 2012)

So it's not unheard of. I wonder if I should find a top for the tank. 

Think some floaters would help? I'm thinking some frogbit...


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

They would probably help.

The tank I've moved my Rilis to is also open top and I've yet to find any on the floor, thankfully.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Think they climb out somtimes by using heater cord's,airline tubing from sponge filter's,air stones.
I know Amano shrimp will for I have watched them do so.
Same with Lobster's,crayfish,crab's.
Maybe some window screen could help.


----------



## mfield16 (Jul 14, 2012)

The only thing to climb on is the AC20 filter. That's not too easy for a shrimp I would think.

Regarding the window screen, are you saying custom screen top, reef tank style? I did one for my retired reef, but the screen had 1/4 squares. I would assume they could still jump through that...


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

I have an open top planted tank with red cherry shrimps and sometimes I found a dead meat outside the tank. I think it happened when I rescape and mess up the tank a bit. They're jumpers.
But they still breed crazy. Once I have more than 300 rcs in a 10gal tank.
They also climb up on the HOB filter and hiding in there:


----------



## mfield16 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's crazy to me. I have seen nerites do this in saltwater and fresh, but never shrimp. I would just leave mine open top but I have not had much luck with breeding. I have had exactly 1 baby survive. I think scuds are getting to them...


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

I have had several over the last two yrs jump out of the tank.


----------



## mfield16 (Jul 14, 2012)

picotank said:


> I have had several over the last two yrs jump out of the tank.


Have you taken any steps to stop it?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I keep my water level about an inch low on my open top tanks. Don't go from a dark room to turning on the lights suddenly, don't make a bunch of sudden movements by the tank. Most of it happens when they are startled and flick backwards or to get away from something. You can also keep the surface covered with floaters. If it becomes a common thing or more than one in a week check your parameters. They can also be trying to get out of your water if something is wrong in the tank.


----------



## mfield16 (Jul 14, 2012)

if I drop the water level an inch thats 1/3rd of a gallon. The AC20 would splash considerably as well. 

I can't 100% control going from dark to light suddenly, but I am the first one here 98% of the time so I can do my best...

Looks like I'll be checking the LFS for some floaters tomorrow.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

I've had crs and pfr do this as well, not often but I've seen bodies about 3 times in the last year


----------



## mfield16 (Jul 14, 2012)

I guess I should also bring in a test kit to check the params.

I feel bad saying this, but I never checked the water before. I still have a TDS meter from my reefing days, should I check that as well?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

You can use craft canvas (plastic) sold at Walmart in the sewing section, cut it to size and lay it over the tank. Works well for small tanks. I use it to cover any openings around airline tubing etc. Shrimp will get out of tanks if given the opportunity.


----------



## larns576 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've seen a few times where they jumped when they were spooked. Lights turning on or even footsteps can cause them to freak out and jump backwards. If they're near the top, it wouldn't surprise me of they flew out accidentally. I dunno, but floaters might entice them toward the surface more, possibly making suicide jumps more frequent.


----------



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

Some shrimps randomly climbs up, especially Amanos, and crayfishes are just escape artists...


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

mfield16 said:


> Have you taken any steps to stop it?


I don't like the looks of the lid that came with my tank so I just hope for the best and leave it open. If your water is right you should only have a few jumpers by accident once in a while. Sorry for the junk pic's but that's the best my camera can do...:icon_frow


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

picotank said:


> I don't like the looks of the lid that came with my tank so I just hope for the best and leave it open. If your water is right you should only have a few jumpers by accident once in a while. Sorry for the junk pic's but that's the best my camera can do...:icon_frow


 

Very nice tank/set up . I agree a lid would ruin it .


----------



## mfield16 (Jul 14, 2012)

I bought some canvas and it looks pretty bad to me. I'm going to stay topless and hope I don't get any more jumpers. My tank parameters are ok. I actually spotted a berried lady shrimp this morning...


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

Lia said:


> Very nice tank/set up . I agree a lid would ruin it .


Thanks... I have had this tank set up for a month under two yrs. and have to do a lot of trimming to keep the plants under control. The Crypts (Green and Lucens) grow like crazy and always pop up in the front of the tank. The shrimp luv this 4 gal. nano................ My pride and joy is the Anubias nana petite that you see growing on the fake stump. roud:


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

mfield16 said:


> I bought some canvas and it looks pretty bad to me. I'm going to stay topless and hope I don't get any more jumpers. My tank parameters are ok. I actually spotted a berried lady shrimp this morning...


Once they start breeding you will hardly notice a few missing... even though it's not fun to see them dried up and laying on the table or floor.
Have Fun with your berried shrimp.. Took me a long time to get my shrimp to not drop the eggs but it's all good now and I get a few new ones once in awhile.


----------

